
Show HN: Web components to create OS-like web apps - atum47
https://github.com/victorqribeiro/FOS
======
iambrj
Something similar -
[https://aaronos.dev/AaronOS/aosBeta.php](https://aaronos.dev/AaronOS/aosBeta.php)

~~~
atum47
well, I kinda feel silly right now with so many similar projects

~~~
kekebo
You shouldn't, just because there are similar projects out there already
doesn't mean your implementation is barred from being of value, be it (re-)
sparking a discussion or solving certain aspects more effectively (unless
maybe you outright copied from other projects which i doubt you have)

~~~
atum47
Nope, no copies. This is (at least I thought it was) an original project. The
idea was to create new web components little by little and use them as
building blocks. Like fos-bar, for example, it's a generic bar that can be
used on the fos-desktop or the fos-window.

------
jeromescuggs
i'm bummed that everyone is coming here to basically post links for similar
projects...

...but that is what i am doing :(

[http://www.marianopascual.me/](http://www.marianopascual.me/)

i think it's worth posting, though. i still find little things that blow me
away (most recently: it has a screensaver), and afaik i don't think it's a
widely-known website. i've always been kinda obsessed with the idea of making
an OS-style website, but this killed the dream for me as i simply will never
be able to come near this particular demonstration.

that being said... your project might be the thing that helps me reach
whatever eureka! moment i need. i poked around the github a little and i'm
already excited at the modular principle used - it makes the webpage-as-OS
concept far less intimidating, seeing the various components broken down into
their respective pieces. most of the code i've ever peeked at is always at an
extremely polished level that makes it too nebulous for someone at my very
modest level of experience to use as a concrete inspiration/example. thanks
for sharing!

~~~
atum47
I'm glad you liked it. When I decided to go forward with this project I knew
that there was OS-like homepages all around (I even posted a link down bellow,
windows 93), so I knew people like the concept. What I thought I was
contributing is a way to crate your very own OS-like homepage with just HTML
and CSS.

------
dontchooseanick
Have you (also) seen [https://www.os-js.org/](https://www.os-js.org/) ?

Nice btw

~~~
atum47
I had not. I do remember a fake windows 95 I guess that runs entirely on the
browser, I wanted to make something along those lines but generic, hence the
web components.

~~~
2fast4you
What about the real Windows 95 that runs in your browser using WebAssembly?

~~~
atum47
Yeah, that is kinda bad ass, but I was referring to this one:

[https://www.windows93.net/](https://www.windows93.net/)

